# How does he look?



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

i'm just wondering how you guys think he's looking from the last time/


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Before photos would be a great help


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

2 of these are from a show about 2/3 mnths ago. old boarding facility i was at was accused of skipping feeding and even not feeding at all. Now he's at a rough board place where he's fed 2x a day. Just curious if he's looking better.


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

I think he looks badly underweight in the photos you show of him with you. The photos you sent with the fly mask arent good enough to determine whether he has improved or not. We need to see a closer up photo.

Can you get him into a field with free choice grass? Is he getting enough hay? I also recommend a full vet check.

Is he a TB? TBs can be tough to get to gain weight.


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow, poor guy. Did you just buy him, or is that you in the pics?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Sorry those are the best photos i have of him at the moment.... but i had a full vet check on him. The vet said he definitely has improved...He gets free choice hay...Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner grain... He is a TB... although those other pics i posted with me was lyk 3/4 mnths ago. I've had him for 5 months.... but, the vet was in this morning doing a random check up on him and they say he went from underweight and close to emaciation to a decent weight and finally looking good  he was not used when i first adopted him.. and they just let him sit there.. afterwords i found out from several different barns that the barn owner wasn't feeding right so he went through a period of being skinny... he's healthy


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm glad you are really paying attention to it now and working on it. I recommend staying in close touch with the vet. Be careful how much you ask him to do, riding wise, until he is strong. The photo of him with the ribbons looks as though he isnt very happy to be working.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

well yeah im glad i got him out of there when i did... all his horses are skinny like that. Thanks! Alil bit better picture of what he looked likes now...


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ well he does look better than he did!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks  A lot of time and work and effort is being put into him


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ thats good, you seem like a good owner to me!  My horse is really really thin too. She's 23 years old and we're having a hard time putting weight on her. Well I mean, she's not really my horse, I lease her but still. (you can see if you want she's one of my horses on this site. )


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Thank You  I appreciate the kind words  My horse is my baby and ever since i got him out of the old barn his true colors are really showing  Most miserable horse in the old barn. And i could sadly never figure out why. A couple of days before the show i finally found out why all the old barn owners horses were skinny. He skipped feedings. No grain. I found this all out by a vet who had to put a horse down over there due to emaciation. Very, very sad! I wish the best for that barn and i really hope he does right for the horses. I know several people who moved from there b/c their horses got skinny and they took the guy to court. And if you need any advice on how to get weight on her. You can put her on Cool Calories it's a weight supplement. It's amazing. My horse put weight on real fast with it..


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

awesome, thanks, I should tell her owner about that (she takes care of the feeds usually)! Cheyenne the sorral Quarter Horse thats my horse!  She was in 2 feet deep of grass and you can still see her ribs!!! Her owner feeds her 2 or 3 blocks of hay and even still you can see her ribs!!!!!! Then again she's 23 so its normal for old horses to be skinny, but still!!!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

well finally you can't see my guys ribs at all anymore. Still this is how the vet recommends .... they told me to down his hay.. and up his grain... right now he's getting 3 flakes of hay in the morning and night time.... 2 scoops of grain morning and night... and my scoop is 3quarts... so he's getting 12 quarts of grain... and than the cool calories... and he has muscle and weight on him  i like your girl  she's pretty  what show ru doing september 11th? i'm doing one too


----------



## MissPhoebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Cool Calories is a fantastic weight gain supplement if you just want to add some pure fat on top of what they are getting. And, an added benefit is that they get an EXTREMELY glossy coat and it doesn't change their attitude or energy in any way. I use Cool Calories in combination with SmartDigest with my rescue and she is now looking good. The digestion supplement helps her body digest all the grain and also has something in it to help keep away ulcers. Good job with you new horse! If only all owners were responsible with their horses then we wouldn't have to rescue them...


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow! Happy you got him out of that barn! He is definitely improving! He looks like he still needs muscle added. The best way to do that is work him long and slow. I did long trots with my mare on hills to build her muscle. Just make sure the extra exercise doesn't make him start losing weight again. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

beauforever23 said:


> well finally you can't see my guys ribs at all anymore. Still this is how the vet recommends .... they told me to down his hay.. and up his grain... right now he's getting 3 flakes of hay in the morning and night time.... 2 scoops of grain morning and night... and my scoop is 3quarts... so he's getting 12 quarts of grain... and than the cool calories... and he has muscle and weight on him  i like your girl  she's pretty  what show ru doing september 11th? i'm doing one too


Thanks, she is pretty isn't she? I love her backwards questionmark on her forehead!   
I'm going into an english flat class, and western pleasure flat class type of thing. Its gonna be fun! I'm going in with Cheyenne (the one you saw in the pics) and apparently we'll do good! Shey (her nickname) has been in lots of them in her life and her owner (my trainer) reccomended it for us, so I'm hoping that we'll do good, but the pressure is on me because they are judging ME!!! Lol but I'm more exited haha!
What kind of show are you doing?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I definitely love cool calories. It's working wonders on my guy and with consistent walk/trot work he's coming along so well. BigZee yeah i don't work him a lot at all but, i do work with him consistently to keep his muscle up but he's not worked hard at all. It's mostly lunge work. Cheyennes Mom... she's gorgeous... i've always wanted a mare but, well they are mares... lol... I'm doing a fun show Sept 11th. It's right by my barn it's in Medford, NY... I can't wait to do it... me & him are going to kick butt.. hehe...


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ haha I'm hoping to kick some butt too with Cheyenne, and yes, mares are mares lol! Shey gets so ****ed off if one of the horses escape or get fed and not her!!! Its so funny!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Kind of the same thing w. Beau. If he's in his stall and he sees his buddies getting fed he'll flip out and start kicking the stall door. His new thing now is he knows how to unlock his stall door. But, if he's in his paddock and sees everyone else getting fed he starts bucking and rearing up till i bring him his hay/grain... he's a brat


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

haha my girl is a brat too, but its more when she's standing there being tacked up, lol sometimes I just give her hay to munch on while I'm grooming her and tacking her up, but lately I haven't had to do that luckily


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

and for the show just relax and have fun trust me shows are a super good experience. My first show i was nervous and yet i placed 1st place out of 9 horses. And that was my first class. I had 3 more classes afterwords. Just have fun with it. what kind of classes are you doing?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

do you plan on buying Cheyenne? Or are you just leasing her?


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

well I wanna buy her but of course my parents would be paying for it, and they wouldn't wanna do that. And of course when I get a job and enough money and stuff (I'll be the only one who really rides her, my bro might get pony rides, and my mom will only trot for now, and my dad hasn't even ridden her yet) she will be really old considering that she's 23 right now. So so far its just a lease. But if I can get my mom to love riding and love her.......


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

haha jk! anyways I'm doing a western pleasure, and an english flat class. I haven't desided if I'm doing walk trot or 10-14 (walk trot canter) yet, but I'll know on the day when I sign up. Right now I'm up for either.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

You know my husband was the same way with my horse now. Well our horse now. Hehee. I let my husband feed him 3 days in a row. Than all of a sudden he started riding. now he pays for everything. I don't pay a dime.. Maybe if you let your mom be around her a lot she'll start liking her


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

HEY COOL I'M ON THE THING RIGHT BESIDE THE THING THAT SAYS 'Dover saddlery' AWESOME!!!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

lol... well i'd love to know how the show went.. You should request me as a friend hun and we can def talk more..


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

beauforever23 said:


> You know my husband was the same way with my horse now. Well our horse now. Hehee. I let my husband feed him 3 days in a row. Than all of a sudden he started riding. now he pays for everything. I don't pay a dime.. Maybe if you let your mom be around her a lot she'll start liking her


Maybe I can give it a try. You see Cheyenne is really foreward. She's a good babysitter and stuff, but I'm her girl, she loves me and me only. And her owner, but her owner says that she loves me more than her. 
Ya, Cheyenne likes having one girl, not a whole bunch of pure beginners. She used to be used as a lesson horse, so a whole bunch of people rode her and you could tell that she didn't like it so much.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

beauforever23 said:


> lol... well i'd love to know how the show went.. You should request me as a friend hun and we can def talk more..


ya sure!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

cool


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

okay its sent!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

oh hey I have a pony bit that I can't use on my horse that I'm gonna sell at a garage sale. Its a pony curb bit, and I don't know much about bits, so do you know how much I should sell it for?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

does it have the chin strap? how much did you pay for it? has it been used?


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

NEW Weaver Curb Bit Western Horse Pony 4 3/8" Bits Tack

this is exactly what mine looks like. My dad got it in a box at a garage sale. the whole box costed like 2$. It is still shiney clean, and it doesn't look used at all. Again I have no expirience with bits. I'm going to ask Cheyenne's owner who lends me her bridles to use on Cheyenne until I have one of my own, but I'd like a few oppinions.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

well i'd say sell it for $15 since it's not used. I don't know if you can get it for more but, it never hurts to try


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I sold a few of my bits used... I think i got one of them for like 20 bucks... and the other ones 10-15$.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

okay thanks, my horse friend also said 5-15 too.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

No Problem. If you ever need help with anything don't hesitate to ask


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

btw do you have facebook


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

no I don't at this point, I'm not allowed, but I'll tell you when I have one though!  

I was just wondering, what type of riding do you do? English, western, bareback....


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I ride english. I was started english so i pretty much took to it and stuck with it. I'm very comfortable english. but, i honestly feel out of place at my barn though. I'm the only one who rides english at my barn. lol. I ride bareback too. Sometimes i'm so tired to even tack up. What do you ride?


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm an all-arounder. I ride all, I can't choose what I like most! 
English= jumping
Western= barrels and poles
bareback= feeling the horse
They're all good! lol


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

haha tell me about it


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Ya thats why I'm going into english and western at my show.


----------

